# NEWB here checking in, sharing some vids...



## snowtat (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm Jason, I live in Ontario and I love to snowboard... I actually have not been apart of any forums but I've been lerking a few for a while mostly motorcross stuff but anyways I originally heard about this site from a friend on another site im alyways on but it doesnt have forums:thumbsdown: it does have a ton of pretty cool vids to keep me occupied at work though hahaha... I posted some vids I had downloaded a lil bit ago though so if anyone wants to check it out you can look at my profile <![CDATA[Profile for snowtat]]> anyways.... I havent been able to snowboard yet this season just have been way to busy at work.... but so far this has been a pretty cool site! CYA! :cheeky4:


----------

